# Smugmug - Help With Navigation Bar



## NedM (Apr 24, 2014)

I feel like such a complete n00b.

I can't seem to figure out to disable clicking on the word "portfolio" in my navigation bar. (Highlighted in red)
I want my users to just be able to hover their pointer over the word "portfolio" to only see the dropdown menu without having to be able to click "portfolio".






And when users do click "portfolio" it takes to the galleries that are in that dropdown menu.
(I don't want this, I don't want my users to be able to click "portfolio"





Here is what the folder looks like.
How can I delete the portfolio folder without deleting the galleries in it or the whole thing entirely? (I want to be able to keep the dropdown menu with the pages)


----------



## AceCo55 (Apr 24, 2014)

Customize > Entire Site
Hover over the nav menu content block until it turns red > click on the wrench for editing > click on the "Links" tab > Go to the "portfolio" name > click on the arrow (?) to the right of the word "portfolio" > in the URL box type    "*http://*"  (without the quotation marks and not bold)

Do that for all the menu items you don't want to be active.

Save / save / blah blah blah


----------



## NedM (Apr 24, 2014)

AceCo55 said:


> Customize > Entire Site
> Hover over the nav menu content block until it turns red > click on the wrench for editing > click on the "Links" tab > Go to the "portfolio" name > click on the arrow (?) to the right of the word "portfolio" > in the URL box type    "*http://*"  (without the quotation marks and not bold)
> 
> Do that for all the menu items you don't want to be active.
> ...




It didn't work.
My nav bar isn't an entire site content.

I went to customize site>wrench on navbar> links tab> portfolio>

and I have my portfolio set to have the dropdown menu pages.
I can't change the portfolio URL because it'll disable the dropdown menu.






I can't remove URL because it'll then remove the dropdown menu.


----------



## AceCo55 (Apr 24, 2014)

NedM said:


> AceCo55 said:
> 
> 
> > I have my portfolio set to have the dropdown menu pages.
> ...


----------

